# Shark Fishing



## SPLBlazer

Hey everyone, I'm new here. I'm heading to myrtle beach for a family vacation (from Canada) and I thought it would be fun to try and catch a shark. I've done a bit of research and I'm aware that there is no fishing for sharks allowed actually in myrtle beach, I was told Huntington Beach State Park is a good spot.

I have never fished for sharks before, I don't think I really want to catch anything too big for my first time out, like under 4 feet max to be safe.

I don't own any gear for this, so I would be buying it all down there, which I don't mind because this is something I've wanted to do for a while and I'm sure I will be doing again.

So, a couple questions;

First off, am I in way over my head here or is this something that is do-able for a beginner in shark fishing? (I have fished before, ocean and lakes but it has been a few years)

Where is a good spot to buy gear down there? (would bass pro be the best bet or are there some smaller stores that would have more tips/knowledge?)

What gear should I be looking to purchase? (I was reading a lot of conflicting things so I was hoping some people here might have some real hands on experience with this and could offer up some real world advice.)

What kind of bait should be used and where is a good spot to buy it?

Is there any good spots specifically that anyone would recommend checking out to catch some sharks? (and what times are good times to go?)

Is there anything else that I may be missing?

I'm a quick learner, just looking for some help in the right direction to get me going.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## SmoothLures

10-12' OM Heavy rod or equal (not an Ugly Stick or Beefstick) and a Penn 535, Daiwa SealineX 30, bigger spinning reel, etc. Fish about a foot of wire on a fishfinder rig will catch a ton of small sharks and drum and some monster rays. Just make sure you have a heavy rub/shock leader, like 60 lb mono minimum. 

Just don't buy a 4/0 and a boat rod for what you want to do. 

They'll eat anything. Whiting, pinfish, pompano, mullet, menhaden, skates and rays, bluefish, Spanish, etc... 

Have to go now, will help more later if someone else doesn't.


----------



## ez2cdave

Agreed on the 12' OM Heavy rod from Bass Pro Shops . . . However, I think you will need a slightly larger reel, something like an "eBay" DAIWA 350H Sealine or a PENN 113H or 113HLW ( NOT the newer "Chinese" versions - Make SURE that FIVE screws are used on the Reel Foot for USA-Made reel ). I would be fishing 25# - 40# Berkley "Big Game" Monofilament line, depending on the size reel you get. If you need to CAST your bait, you might get a PENN 545GS (25 lb-test)or 555GS (30 lb-test) OR a DAIWA Sealine 50H or a PENN Squidder 140L ( 25 lb-test on either reel).

If going SPINNER, take a look at DAIWA BG "Black Gold" ( BG60 /BG90) or PENN 750SS/7500SS Spinfisher (not "SSM" or "SSV" reels), also on eBay . . . ROD, either the 11 foot OM or the 12 foot OM rod from Bass Pro Shops, using 25#-30# Berkely Big Game line.

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## cooper138

Blazer some good advice above but I'll throw in my rule of thumb. If I can't catch something with good heavy drum tackle like a bg 30 or slosh (300 yrds of 20) then I don't want anything to do with it. Done garbos up to 7-8ft with that gear and other sharks up to 6. Thats plenty enough to deal with. If your looking to stay 4' and under that'll be plenty. Good luck


----------



## rabbitdog2

How do you control what size shark bites?


----------



## SPLBlazer

Thanks for getting back to me with all the help. Sorry if my questions are kind of off, I'm a noob with this terminology stuff. Ebay isn't really an option for me right now, I am heading down that way this friday morning for 8 days. (I kind of left this a lil late)

OMS12C - Is this the rod you guys are referring too(seems too cheap, I'm probably wrong)? http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rod-Casting/product/12042405060212/

Also, the Reels, I cant seem to find the models on the bass pro website. SQL50VSW is one that I found searching one of the names. Is this right or am I looking for the wrong stuff?

I'm definitely going to need to cast from shore/somewhere.

A Fish Finding Rig, Is that something I can Buy or is it best to just make one? (I found a few pictures of what they look like, seems simple enough I suppose)

http://www.basspro.com/Berkley-Trilene-Big-Game-Line-1/4lb-Spools/product/15127/ - BGQS25C-15 or BGQS30C-15 is that right?

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## SPLBlazer

cooper138 said:


> Blazer some good advice above but I'll throw in my rule of thumb. If I can't catch something with good heavy drum tackle like a bg 30 or slosh (300 yrds of 20) then I don't want anything to do with it.


Well Put. I think I'm with you on that one. for right now anyways, not looking to catch any monsters anytime soon.


----------



## pods

Thinking back from the hook, you want a decent size circle hook, to a bite leader. It should be wire. Surflon works well for smaller ones. It is coated so not much metal showing. Then you need a "rub" leader as well. Can be anything from your shock leader for casting to 500 lb weed whacker line. Then a nice amount of line and a good drag on your reel. I use braid so I can get more on it. And then a rod to toss it. Longer rod, more leverage, but that goes both ways. (I use a 10' because of this)
Not that tough to catch a shark, but you never know what is gonna bite. Could be a 4 footer (which will come in on most any outfit) to something BIG. Which should spool you or break your line with one good tail swipe.

As a word of caution for both you and the shark. Try and get it in and back out as soon as possible. That means having something to get the hook out, and to cut it if needed as well as using caution when dealing with a flailing shark.
A 4 footer isn't that tough, but as you move up the danger goes up exponentially. Shark rash from tail whip will be as big a problem as their mouth. So stay safe and good luck.
For bait, cut a bluefish in half and toss it out. Blacktips love them.


----------



## SmoothLures

rabbitdog2 said:


> How do you control what size shark bites?


You just don't land the giant ones on drum sized casted gear. 



SPLBlazer said:


> Thanks for getting back to me with all the help. Sorry if my questions are kind of off, I'm a noob with this terminology stuff. Ebay isn't really an option for me right now, I am heading down that way this friday morning for 8 days. (I kind of left this a lil late)
> 
> OMS12C - Is this the rod you guys are referring too(seems too cheap, I'm probably wrong)? http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rod-Casting/product/12042405060212/
> 
> Also, the Reels, I cant seem to find the models on the bass pro website. SQL50VSW is one that I found searching one of the names. Is this right or am I looking for the wrong stuff?
> 
> I'm definitely going to need to cast from shore/somewhere.
> 
> A Fish Finding Rig, Is that something I can Buy or is it best to just make one? (I found a few pictures of what they look like, seems simple enough I suppose)
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Berkley-Trilene-Big-Game-Line-1/4lb-Spools/product/15127/ - BGQS25C-15 or BGQS30C-15 is that right?
> 
> I really appreciate the help!


Yep those are the right rods. I'd say any of those would land any SC drum and small sharks. 

If you're limited to Bass Pro I'd put this on it with 30-40 lb braid or 17 lb mono. I've whipped many 5'+ sharks off the piers drum fishing with a spinning reel with less 17 lb mono than that. 
http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Squall-Star-Drag-Conventional-Reel/product/10209643/ SQL 15

Fishfinder rig is very easy to make, I'd get some 131 lb Malin wire and haywire it to a 150-200 lb swivel then slide on a bead on your main line with a snap swivel or sinker clip with a 60 lb shock leader. Circle hooks are the way to go.


----------



## SPLBlazer

SmoothLures said:


> You just don't land the giant ones on drum sized casted gear.
> 
> 
> Yep those are the right rods. I'd say any of those would land any SC drum and small sharks.
> 
> If you're limited to Bass Pro I'd put this on it with 30-40 lb braid or 17 lb mono. I've whipped many 5'+ sharks off the piers drum fishing with a spinning reel with less 17 lb mono than that.
> http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Squall-Star-Drag-Conventional-Reel/product/10209643/ SQL 15
> 
> Fishfinder rig is very easy to make, I'd get some 131 lb Malin wire and haywire it to a 150-200 lb swivel then slide on a bead on your main line with a snap swivel or sinker clip with a 60 lb shock leader. Circle hooks are the way to go.


I'm not limited to bass pro by any means. I just don't know of any other shops down there and it was convenient for me too actually see what I was looking for. If that rod/reel setup will work, that's awesome. I thought it was going to cost a lot more. I could pickup a smaller setup for regular fishing too!


----------



## madmax

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/

Good info there on everything shark fishing. Covers small spinning gear all the way to yakking bait for the big boys.


----------



## SPLBlazer

Thanks for all the info everyone, I have some more reading to do. A lot of good info here though!

I have attached a picture of my cart at Bass Pro. If someone has a minute and could check over it and make sure I'm not missing anything or if I need to change anything that would be awesome!









Also, any other tips, locations, pointers, anything helps, keep it coming. Thank you.


----------



## madmax

I'd recommend getting a spinning reel instead of that conventional for what you're thinking of doing. Check out the Penn Battle 8000.


----------



## pods

SPLBlazer said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone, I have some more reading to do. A lot of good info here though!
> 
> I have attached a picture of my cart at Bass Pro. If someone has a minute and could check over it and make sure I'm not missing anything or if I need to change anything that would be awesome!
> 
> View attachment 15540
> 
> 
> Also, any other tips, locations, pointers, anything helps, keep it coming. Thank you.


Might wanna go a bit bigger on the circle hooks. And up the weight (or just buy them local). 4-6 oz should hold with a bigger casted bait.
I would not run 30 lb test for a mainline. It is not needed. Drop to say 17 or so, then put on a shock leader of 60 lbs of maybe 15 yards. (search the forum about them. They allow you to toss heavy bait on light line)
I second the spinning reel. I have 2 penn battle 8k's for shark fishing. Drag is smooth and they are huge. I have like 400 yards of braid plus a 40 yard mono topshot.
If you are buying that crimp kit, buy some Surflon coated 7 strand wire. It will get more attention than the uncoated single wire.
I had big setups out one night, #19 wire I think, and they were never touched. Small setups were going off all night. Sharks CAN be leader shy.


----------



## bferg

You may want some heavier pyramid sinkers. Maybe 3 or 4 ounces. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ez2cdave

SPLBlazer said:


> I'm not limited to bass pro by any means. I just don't know of any other shops down there and it was convenient for me too actually see what I was looking for. If that rod/reel setup will work, that's awesome. I thought it was going to cost a lot more. I could pickup a smaller setup for regular fishing too!


Hey, if you've got "money to burn", that's EASY to help you out with . . . LOL ! ! !

You could buy the biggest SHIMANO STELLA spinner ( $1260 at Bass Pro) and throw it onto a custom ZZIPLEX rod and MAYBE stay just under $2000 . . . It won't catch fish much better than a $250-$300 combo, though ( "bang for the buck" ).

The folks here will do everything they can to help you out, including me.

BTW - What's your "budget" for this outfit and do you want a Spinning or Conventional setup ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave

SPLBlazer said:


> I have attached a picture of my cart at Bass Pro. If someone has a minute and could check over it and make sure I'm not missing anything or if I need to change anything that would be awesome!


If that 30lb line is what you want to use, that SQUALL 15 is WAY too small ( It holds 275 ys of 15 lb-test) . . .


----------



## SPLBlazer

Id like to stay under $600 if possible, If its not possible then I will probably re-think this venture for another time.

I am completely open to shopping at a local shop (or even a quality used setup if such things exist) as opposed to Bass Pro. (I cant find some of the stuff even on the website, so maybe a local shop is a better bet once i get down there)
Like I said, I'm not from the area and I just know that's there, plus its easy to look stuff up online.

When I used to fish, I always used spinner reels so maybe that's the way to go, It's been a while so this whole venture is going to be a refresher/learning experience for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## bluefish1928

you want to target sharks under 4 ft........ that is funny.

In all seriousness, expect sharks anywhere from 10 inches to 6ft in relatively shallow water. Too bad you can't pier fish for sharks because they are around all summer... Sharks up to 3 ft can be landed on normal surf tackle (12-20#)with patience and a lot of luck. 30# mono should work but you probably want at least 250 yards of it. 

cheap heavy tackle:
penn 4/0 senator off ebay........ a lot of used ones for under $60. Load it with 40 or even 50#


----------



## SmoothLures

It is absolutely possible! I could get you fishing for drum for less than 200 bucks if you wanted. Buying used from here will save you some bucks as well! Spinning reels will work great if you prefer them. If you want to learn to cast a conventional, the Squall has magnetic brakes which will help you learn to cast. 

Do not use 30 lb mono as a main line on the Squall. You need 17 lb mono; Berkley Big Game will be fine. Any shop in the world has it. Also get a spool of 50 or 60 lb mono BBG as a shock leader. You could also use 30-40 lb braid but if you're not experienced I would recommend the mono! 

The sinkers are way too light, but buy them when you get to the beach. 

You don't need the crimper unless you just want one. 

The circle hooks need to be 6/0 or 8/0 or so. 4/0 is a bit small for bigger baits. Gamakatsu octopus circles are fine. 

Daiwa Black Gold (BG) 30 or 60 will be plenty...I play with sharks with a BG20 all drum season long...It wouldn't be my first choice but the 30 is bigger. 

We have a couple of great shops, the only thing you can't get from them is the OM rod, it's a Bass Pro brand but they'll have something similar. Murrells Inlet Outpost. Call them now and have them order you the Squall 15 if that's what you want. Will probably get a decent deal on it too.

You're not going to have a good time if you go out and buy a 4/0 and try to cast it. You just don't need it. Loads of guys catch big sharks on casted spinning gear.


----------



## cooper138

rabbitdog2 said:


> How do you control what size shark bites?


haha well yeah Obviously you can't but like what smoothlure said you just don't get them in on heavy drum gear. I rarely target them but get plenty fishing for drum in the fall and spring using 130# mono cannonball rigs. If they chew through that quick enough I didn't what to mess with them. throw on metal Leader on a nice drum outfit and you'll catch plenty to the size liking of the OP. If he goes to big on equipment he may not be able to break one off quickly that is to big for him. That's why I suggested sticking to 20#


----------



## SmoothLures

cooper138 said:


> haha well yeah Obviously you can't but like what smoothlure said you just don't get them in on heavy drum gear. I rarely target them but get plenty fishing for drum in the fall and spring using 130# mono cannonball rigs. If they chew through that quick enough I didn't what to mess with them. throw on metal Leader on a nice drum outfit and you'll catch plenty to the size liking of the OP. If he goes to big on equipment he may not be able to break one off quickly that is to big for him. That's why I suggested sticking to 20#


That's what most of us do. 50-100 lb mono, if its a shark he'll chew through it in a minute or two (or seconds). Drum you'll get him in fine. Rays too, unfortunately.


----------



## cocky

I wouldn't spend $600 on a summer vacation fishing trip. I've brought in 5 footers with my abu 5500 with 65lb braid, 7' medium heavy rod and a wire double bottom rig. Don't over think it. If they break you off, re-tie and go back out there. No biggie.


----------



## Fatback

I highly recommend that you take a good look at Gamakatsu 10/0 circle hooks and seven strand Malin COATED wire 90lbs with double barrel crimps.

A Penn Spinfisher v 7500 spinning reel on a OM 12' heavy using 30-40lb Power Pro braid and a proper shock leader will handle just about anything from the surf.

All so take a good look at Gemini Breakaway sinkers: http://petessinkhers.webs.com/gemini-breakaway-sinkers-2


----------



## The Skink

I got you a rod / reel combo ready in the store and some shark rigs pre-tied. just hafta put some braid on it. we'll decide when you get here. your around $125.00 right now


----------



## SPLBlazer

Awesome, thanks Steve. I will be down there saturday afternoon-ish. 15h drive.

I really appreciate all the help from everyone. 

If anyone is planning on going shark fishing between the 20th and 26th and needs some company/ wants to give some pointers to a newbie, let me know!

Thanks again.


----------



## makomanic

New to the sight and just read thru this thread.
Now that you know how, where and what gear you need to land a shark 
ill just add 1 thing.
BE CAREFUL.
A 3-4 ft shark has a mouth full of razor sharp teeth and a bite as bad or worse than a german shepard.
it can also pretty much reach around and bite its own tail or your hand, no bones.
After the bite there is a good chance of infection.
A sharks idea of dental hygiene is to lose old teeth and replace them with nice new sharp ones. 
Have fun and good luck but remember what it is you have on your line.


----------



## SPLBlazer

Thanks, good looking out. Much apreciated.


----------



## pods

SPLBlazer said:


> Thanks, good looking out. Much apreciated.


Carry some type of disinfectant too. I use silver gel (its like an anti-biotic gel but has colloidal silver in it). Most of the damage a shark does is with it's tail believe it or not.
Shark rash SUCKS.


----------



## SPLBlazer

pods said:


> Carry some type of disinfectant too. I use silver gel (its like an anti-biotic gel but has colloidal silver in it). Most of the damage a shark does is with it's tail believe it or not.
> Shark rash SUCKS.


Good to know also, thanks.


----------



## Gary Carrier

SPLBlazer said:


> Id like to stay under $600 if possible, If its not possible then I will probably re-think this venture for another time.
> 
> I am completely open to shopping at a local shop (or even a quality used setup if such things exist) as opposed to Bass Pro. (I cant find some of the stuff even on the website, so maybe a local shop is a better bet once i get down there)
> Like I said, I'm not from the area and I just know that's there, plus its easy to look stuff up online.
> 
> When I used to fish, I always used spinner reels so maybe that's the way to go, It's been a while so this whole venture is going to be a refresher/learning experience for me.
> 
> Thanks again.


Since you're searching Bass Pro, they have pretty decent spinning reels in their Offshore Angler Tightline brand ranging from size 3000-8000. Should be fine for a week long trip.


----------



## Surfmantom

Skink can probably help you out good, if not, I can try to come to myrtle, meet at a tackle shop and get you out for about $300. Just left myrtle and we caught about 9 sharks 3ft+ in a week.


----------



## Surfmantom

Also I forgot to add, I will even go to the beach with you and show you a thing or two, it will just be a excuse for me to fish lol


----------



## SPLBlazer

Sounds great, thanks, i will message you tommorow!


----------



## SPLBlazer

So, trip was a small success.

Id like to thank everyone for their help on this. 

Specifically; 

Smoothlures for all the help in private message and the list of stuff I needed.

The Skink for setting aside a rod and reel combo for me at murrells inlet outpost, was too bad I didnt get a chance to meet you in person, next time im down ill make another attempt to come by when your there.

And huge thanks to surfmantom for driving down from North Carolina to spend 12h night fishing for sharks. Didnt catch anything but I learned a lot, had a great time and met a new friend.

I ended up catching a small white fish and 3 small 1-1.5ft sharks off the Apache Pier while trying to catch some bait fish.

This was a great learning experience for me and im very thankfull for all the help. I look forward to doing this all again in the future.


----------

